# Anyone familiar with "Quick Cure"?



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

2 of my babies have been scratching since yesterday,i think it might be due to feeding them "dirty"feeders,ive done a water change last nite and it helped awhile,it seems like everytime i feed them the same 2 P's start scratching.Ive noticed no white or black spots on either of the fish.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

that peice of sh*t killed one of my baby blacks..and I even used half dosage..DON'T USE IT especially on baby fish


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dont use it, it kills p's


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

By scratching do you mean swiping there body against driftwood or gravel in a quick burst.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

bad bad BAD!


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

yes i guess its called "flashing"against rocks,my heater,gravel etc.There is a lot of aggression in my tank,the Alpha Male chases the other 3 around.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The reason they rub against objects in a flash is due to a parasite that "is itching" the fish literally. All p's have parasites on them so it doesn't necessarily mean it's a problem. If it becomes a problem and you start noticing spots don't use any chemicals. Do a 50 % water change, raise the temperature to like 84-86, and treat with salt. Here is all the info you will need regarding salt. SALT


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks guys!!


----------

